# OK Stand up or get Hosed !



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

If they really wanted people to show up why would they have it on a friday in St. pete? Sorry but I'll pass.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

You going Dave?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't know all the facts, but IMHO something needs to be done to protect our fisheries. Seeing all the boats on the water today vs 20 years ago, makes me think a lot of species are getting hammered. 

Personally, I fish a lot but short of crappie and pompano, I normally keep 1-2 fish MAX per trip. I never keep my legal limit of fish. 

MOST days I release everything I catch. 

I haven't kept a snook in probably 15 years. I don't make a habit out of hammering them in the inlets when they're spawning. 

I enjoy fishing and want to make sure it's something I can do for the rest of my life, and for the next generations down the line. That means I'm doing it for YOUR kids and grandkids, because my wife and I don't have any!!

I wouldn't mind it one bit if we had yearly closures on species to give them a hand when needed. Like, for example, this year with snook. Close it for a year if need be. Imagine how much good that does a species, and the downside is you don't get a snook dinner a few times a year. Not a big deal. 

I hate to tell you how much I hate it when people post pics bragging about catching 50 dolphin on their offshore trips, along with grouper, snapper, tripletail, blackfins, etc. All on one trip. 

One weekend trip we ran over to Harbor Island/Eleuthera and fished for a few days. One night we went back to the dock, tied up for the night and the big sporty next to us was cleaning fish for the day. They had 5 yellowfin ~80-100lbs in one in-deck cooler, tons of dolphin in two GIANT on-deck coolers, and the other in-deck ice chest (which had to be 8' long and 3' wide and deep) was FILLED with bottom fish. They were cleaning fish on a custom table that mounted to the stern of the sporty when we tied up. Once the sun went down, they were still cleaning fish. I know you're going to think I'm full of it, but when we woke up the next morning to get the boat ready, we walked out on deck and guess what, the deck hands were STILL cleaning fish!!!!

Who needs that much fish??

That's the kind of thing we can ALL do without, whether it's commercial or recreational overharvest. Just depends on what your definition of "overharvest" is, and that's what needs to be worked out. 

My $.02

-T


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Closures are fine by me since I mostly do catch and release, but I'm not opposed to keeping a few trout here or there for a meal, never keep snook. However I would like to say that over the last few years whatever regs are in place seem to be working cause we have been doing very well lately.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Closures are fine by me since I mostly do catch and release, but I'm not opposed to keeping a few trout here or there for a meal, never keep snook. However I would like to say that over the last few years whatever regs are in place seem to be working cause we have been doing very well lately.


FC, agree with you 100%. I see more big snook these days than I did say, 20 years ago. I also see a LOT more redfish in our area than back then. So I can say without a doubt that the regs they have on those species are working. 

I also normally see a lot more pompano. I've been off a bit this year and had to work for them, but that's a species that the net ban has impacted big-time IMHO. 

The downside for the non-fisherman is that pompano sells for like $22/lb here in the local fish market. Odd, because in SC last time I was there I saw it for $6.99/lb.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

No kidding, i was out sunday an saw more boats out than i could believe, i guess cuz its kinda the beginning of spring. 3/4 of them were goin to the sandbar anyways but yes i agree with you guys.


----------



## twitch (Mar 4, 2007)

You all need to do some reading. NMF is closing fisheries without doing the research/science before they close the fisheries. I don't know about you all, but I think this is BULL S#$T. Just because it doesn't effect your favorite species to catch makes it OK. JEEZ............


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Calm down twitch, what some of us are saying is we are ok with them doing closures, despite whatever research is out there. many of us have already read the proposals and research, we have mixed opinions on many subjects here, get used to it.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Twitch, I don't know all the proposals for sure. 

But I've done my own "seat-of-the-pants" research, 30 years' worth, and my gut is telling me some closures (for lack of a better term) would do us good in the long-term. 

You can't argue that there are more and more people taking from the land every day. If we continue to do the same thing, we'll be out of resources quickly. 

Enlighten us with some of the proposals, admittedly I just don't know all the details of what's going on. 

If you think even for a moment that they will close all recreational fishing in all areas, for all species, I think you're a little too amped up about it. 

Cooler heads prevail.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> No kidding, i was out sunday an saw more boats out than i could believe, i guess cuz its kinda the beginning of spring. 3/4 of them were goin to the sandbar anyways but yes i agree with you guys.


you ain't kiddin brother! It was like US1 at rush hour out there once the tide started going out! Scary just how many people are out there boating/fishing just in our area, eh?


----------



## twitch (Mar 4, 2007)

> Twitch, I don't know all the proposals for sure.
> 
> But I've done my own "seat-of-the-pants" research, 30 years' worth, and my gut is telling me some closures (for lack of a better term) would do us good in the long-term.
> 
> ...


I never said they were gonna close recreational fishing... :

Here in the SE they are closing bottom all bottom fishing >240'. 
Reducing the creel on wahoo to 2 per vessel, with no supporting data.
Reducing the dolphin creel to 10 PP, with no supporting data.(dolphin are the fastest growing fish known,)
Reducing the cobia creel to, IIRC, to 2 per vessel, although stocks are about 35%+ above critical biomass.

The red snapper closure in Florida, used oooold data and now with new stock studies, show the stocks are much better than previously thought. Wonder how many coastal communities that hurt?

Bottom fish closure in South Atlantic that could be closed for up to 35 years.(East coast FL-GA)

I'm all for management and closing fisheries if need be. I'm just not buying the non science based decisions that are coming out of NOAA/NMF. 
Have you done any reading on Jane Lubchenco's background before NOAA? Scary stuff considering she is the head of NOAA.
(yea, I was too lazy to provide links)


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry buddy but I'm still in disagreement with you, I spent many years doing offshore until recently in south florida and still go back and fish with my friends. I have always thought the charters and sportfishers needed more regs, not less. The proposed limits on wahoo and dolphin I especially agree with! 
We did mostly catch and release, usually only keeping one good fish per person. Many times we would have to stop the charter captains from using a gaf on everything that made a splash.

I have read the same articles, research and proposals that you have, problem is that you can't really trust any of it because each group doing research is either governed by people with certain agendas, or sponsored by others with there own.

Oh and closing all bottom fishing for 35 years : don't drink the cool-aid my friend. Thats like the Govt trying to tell people they will be better off with a 401k instead of a pension, which is a mathamatical impossibility!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> > Twitch, I don't know all the proposals for sure.
> >
> > But I've done my own "seat-of-the-pants" research, 30 years' worth, and my gut is telling me some closures (for lack of a better term) would do us good in the long-term.
> >
> ...


See highlights above. I'm not normally for restrictions, and again I don't have all the facts. But I absolutely think that tighter controls are needed. 

The whole deep-drop thing is a new can of worms. Give the biologists time to figure something out, it may not ever be possible to do it again simply because of the 100% mortality rate, and the lack of ability to be selective. 

Too many fingers in the cookie jar.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Just to add my  [smiley=2cents.gif]  

One little piece of information, that gets left out of the equation,
when catch numbers and size limitations are being set or discussed,
is the problem with eating any marine apex predator in todays environment.
Take a careful look at the Department of Healths recommendations
regarding the consumption of any of the larger species.
Almost all, have toxicity levels to the point where consumption
by children and pregnant women is strongly discouraged.
And keep in mind, that the lists have been adjusted due to political pressure.
Do you think the commercial fisherman or Department of Commerce
want that information to have to be added to the seafood product labels.

I won't serve or eat any of the big pelagics anymore.
I'm sticking with my panfish, smaller is better...and tastier.
Don't believe me? Read the latest publications from the DOH.

http://www.doh.state.fl.us/floridafishadvice/


Take note that tuna, a mainstay of the fishing industry
is on the Do Not Eat short list. Scary eh?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

D*mnit! No more Sea Lamprey for dinner! I was hankering for Lamprey Pie tonight till I read that... ;D

Hey Brett, as a side note, in Florida you think panfish are safe to eat with all the pesticides and fertilizers in the waters from the runoff?

Always wondered about that here....


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Just to add my  [smiley=2cents.gif]
> 
> One little piece of information, that gets left out of the equation,
> when catch numbers and size limitations are being set or discussed,
> ...




I don't eat anything from the freshwater canals or residential lakes.
I'm even leary of farm raised catfish and tilapia.
Just thinking of all the lawn care company products,
homeowner fertilizer/pesticides  and industrial residues
that drain into our fresh water supplies, scared me away years ago.

I eat fish that weigh less than a couple pounds.
Whiting, croakers, and an occaisonal pompano.
All taken with my surf rod off the local beach.
It does take a while to reach toxic levels in the food chain.
Think about the basic math...
A thousand bacteria absorb a few molecules of toxins.
A single copepod eats those thousand bacteria.
A single threadfin herring eats a thousand copepods.
A single mackerel eats a thousand herring.
A single tuna eats a thousand mackerel.
A single marlin eats a thousand tuna.
All the toxins are concentrated a thousandfold at each step up the chain.
When you reach the top, the apex predators, the flesh has become unsafe.
But at the lower levels of the food chain, hasn't reached that level of concentration, yet...

                                    :'(


----------



## twitch (Mar 4, 2007)

You all need to tell me where to get those rose colored glasses. 

I guess it is ok to sit back and watching as long as it isn't your ox that is being gored in the fight. Closing fisheries and reducing creel limits without hard data, or doing the science after the closure to try to justify it, sure sounds like an agenda to me. I prefer boots on the ground management with science as the driving force for change in fisheries, not some bureaucrat making up regulations in the name of conservation. There is a big difference between the two.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm too old to have any rose tint left in my glasses.
Watching what has happened to our world over the last 50 years
took care of that. Be a part of the process, it's the right thing to do.
Just remember that errors should be made favoring conservation, not consumption.
Look what happened to the cod industry, prime example of favoring the consumption side, eh?
It's more effective to ease the regulations when the stocks are proven to exist
than to set regulations on a stock that has been fished to extinction.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Stand up and be counted or Give up fishing !!!


Why in the world would this make any recreational angler give up fishing? :-? For me personally, they could close every inshore and offshore species in existence, and I'd still fish exactly the same amount I do today. In fact, I'd probably fish more because there would likely be fewer boats and more fish. All I care about is catching them anyway, and seeing them swim away healthy is just an added bonus.


I of course understand the economic impact for those who make their living through fishing or through commercial products pertaining to fishing, but when I see boats coming in with coolers stuffed with fish, I often wonder if those people would have enjoyed their day if they'd come home empty-handed, but instead had caught just as many oversized fish. I know I would have, and it amazes me some folks might not.


Also, just to be clear, I am not at all disputing that the data might be bad and that there is no need for the closures, or that people should have the right to keep their legal limit if they choose to. All I’m arguing with is the seemingly pervasive idea that if we couldn’t keep fish, there would be no point to going fishing. That makes no sense to me at all…


“Some people fish their entire lives without realizing it's not the fish they're after.” We’ve all heard that quote before, but it seems especially relevant today.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> Why in the world would this make any recreational angler give up fishing? For me personally, they could close every inshore and offshore species in existence, and I'd still fish exactly the same amount I do today. In fact, I'd probably fish more because there would likely be fewer boats and more fish. All I care about is catching them anyway, and seeing them swim away healthy is just an added bonus.


Exactly! If you fish to eat then you should either be a commercial fisher, or buy your stuff from the store and save a ton of money not maintaining a boat. If you fish for sport then not taking home your catch shouldn't bother you as much as not catching as many pigs as you can!



> Just remember that errors should be made favoring conservation, not consumption.


Truer words have never been said! I also agree with you about the mercury and toxins after reading a ton of info last year when my wife was preggers I have cut back my fish intake to nearly nothing.



> I guess it is ok to sit back and watching as long as it isn't your ox that is being gored in the fight. Closing fisheries and reducing creel limits without hard data, or doing the science after the closure to try to justify it, sure sounds like an agenda to me.


It has nothing to do with it not being our focus of fishing, cause many of us still do offshore on the east coast. The problem is you are making an assumption and trying to impose your opinion (and that's all it is). Ever hear the saying when you assume you make an A$$ out of you and me?

Two final notes. First deep dropping, I think it is BS that it isn't more heavily regulated, as mentioned it has a near 100% mortality rate! I would find it hard to believe any sportsman who actually cares about the environment and wants to continue fishing......you know what I'll stop here on this one.

Next, you are obviously new here so you may not have realized that there aren't many posts like this around this forum. The beauty of this forum is we mostly stay away from the political stuff. This is a large reason why people come and stay here, instead of staying on other forums. We focus on skiffs and fishing from them....
Basically what I'm sayin is leave political junk out of here please!


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

There is a lot of data out there. The most reliable comes from commercial fishing as, other than a few that like to brag, most don't report their catches.

Before depth sounders/fishing machines and GPS the nursery grounds and spawning areas weren't easy to locate. It is now possible to buy a chart, GPS and fishfinder and instantly become a great fisherman. You can even buy pre-rigged lures and set ups.

Fishing for swordfish came and went between 1968 and about 1975. Next was tilefish, in no time at all the golden tile fish faded into memory. To me this means we have lost a couple of species that would still be around if better managed.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone here remember Bluefin Tuna on the Bahama bank? 

-T


----------



## twitch (Mar 4, 2007)

> > Why in the world would this make any recreational angler give up fishing?  For me personally, they could close every inshore and offshore species in existence, and I'd still fish exactly the same amount I do today. In fact, I'd probably fish more because there would likely be fewer boats and more fish. All I care about is catching them anyway, and seeing them swim away healthy is just an added bonus.
> 
> 
> Exactly! If you fish to eat then you should either be a commercial fisher, or buy your stuff from the store and save a ton of money not maintaining a boat. If you fish for sport then not taking home your catch shouldn't bother you as much as not catching as many pigs as you can!
> ...


I'm glad you think you have it all figured out, but to call somebody an ass for having a different opinion is petty.
I'm not forcing you to agree with my "opinion", just like I didn't force you to click on this thread.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> I'm glad you think you have it all figured out, but to call somebody an ass for having a different opinion is petty.


I did not call you an A$$, reread what you quoted. I said you are making an assumption, one that plays to your own opinions. I don't have it all figured out, but I think it's obvious your cries are falling on deaf ears here. I'd say move on and get back to microskiffin'


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

You can blame all of the fishing shows, the intardnet, and your favorite magazines for this. People don't have to go out and spend countless days getting skunked to gain respect for the fish and their environment before they can actually catch them. Now you can just google whatever the hell you want, go on youtube and watch a video about how to do it, and all of a sudden your an instant expert. Unfortunately its that easy.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I catch and release 95% of the time. Even without supporting scientific evidence I think stricter catch limits should be imposed! I call it good stewardship!  The thing about "supporting evidence" these days is that most people will only believe the evidence if it supports their own previous assumptions and self interest. If the evidence stands against them, they'll cling hard to some  hoaky proof against the "facts." I mean, I don't believe in man-made climate change but Still think we should begin more good stewardship practices. Anyway, I also think that commercial fishing needs to be even MORE regulated than recreational. These freaking mega fishers are doing way more damage than ol' Johnny boy in the J16!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

It's just frustrating that our tax dollars are being used to state the obvious: more people = less fish.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Speaking of this, when and why not has the fwc opened a bag on goliath grouper? As many of us know there is no lack of them anymore and they are voracious eaters with a capital V! They are hurting the populations of reef fish and lobster around here...(i know im slightly off topic sorry)


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> You can blame all of the fishing shows, the intardnet, and your favorite magazines for this.  People don't have to go out and spend countless days getting skunked to gain respect for the fish and their environment before they can actually catch them.  Now you can just google whatever the hell you want, go on youtube and watch a video about how to do it, and all of a sudden your an instant expert.  Unfortunately its that easy.


So now I can just tell my wife I'm doing research to improve our love life when surfing the 'net for porn??

Sweet!

[smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> Speaking of this, when and why not has the fwc opened a bag on goliath grouper? As many of us know there is no lack of them anymore and they are voracious eaters with a capital V! They are hurting the populations of reef fish and lobster around here...(i know im slightly off topic sorry)


Because they have to wait until it is almost too late so they can scream "emergency funding" and get 13 gizzlion tax payer dollars to tell us that more goliaths=less lobster


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Haha true true... Everytime im coming in the ramp and the fwc starts hassling me about what i caught and what i think needs to be done, i bring up the goliath topic and they get quiet. They know...


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

> > You can blame all of the fishing shows, the intardnet, and your favorite magazines for this.  People don't have to go out and spend countless days getting skunked to gain respect for the fish and their environment before they can actually catch them.  Now you can just google whatever the hell you want, go on youtube and watch a video about how to do it, and all of a sudden your an instant expert.  Unfortunately its that easy.
> 
> 
> So now I can just tell my wife I'm doing research to improve our love life when surfing the 'net for porn??
> ...


No! No! No! You have it alll wrong. You tell your wife you are old fashion and the only way to do the proper research is to spend your all of your free time on the water.

What I meant is that you might not learn everything, but any retard with a cane pole can go slaughter snook in the inlet during the summer after watching mark sosin do it on sun sports.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> > > You can blame all of the fishing shows, the intardnet, and your favorite magazines for this.  People don't have to go out and spend countless days getting skunked to gain respect for the fish and their environment before they can actually catch them.  Now you can just google whatever the hell you want, go on youtube and watch a video about how to do it, and all of a sudden your an instant expert.  Unfortunately its that easy.
> >
> >
> > So now I can just tell my wife I'm doing research to improve our love life when surfing the 'net for porn??
> ...


I know, just messin wit ya!

Yeah, I agree. And yeah, it burns me watching all the TV shows hammering the snook in the inlets during the peak of the spawn. Worse is when they hang 'em by the boga grip while they're bloated and stressed.


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Man I can't tell you how many jetty rats I confronted last summer for taking illegal fish or extended time photoshoots with giant snook that they "release" only to watch the float away barely moving.  Don't even get me started on the guys who think they are badass enough to go in with a speargun.  Heavy bucktail jigs and big shiny spoons are pretty effective for scaring away those tough guys.  I always wonder what FWC does all day because its no secret that this goes on during the summer but I rarely ever see the down there.  Actually the last one I saw down there was sitting in his car with his K-9 from the time I got there to the time I left.  If they can't even enforce the regulations that they have now how are they going to do with even more?  Does more regulations just increase their odds of running into violations during "safety checks" instead of having to do actual law enforcement work and seek out poachers in known spots?  I mean don't get me wrong, I have no problem with FWC at all, it's just a little frustrating to waste my money on a fishing license when they are basically telling us that the current regulations aren't working.

My vote is for tripling the fishing license fees for out of state residents so we can use some of that money to hire more STATE officers. NO FEDS!


----------



## fm525 (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm going to be a little crass- You guys all need to wake up! 

These fisheries decisions are being pushed by anti-fishing organizations that don't want anyone to fish anymore. See: http://features.peta.org/PETASeaKittens/ 

Just because they are going after the easy targets first does not mean that your inshore pass-time will not be affected in the future. EDF, PEW, PETA are all want you to stop fishing. They have have been able to place their own board members into seats such as head of NOAA!- Jane Lubchenco. All of these environmental activists' goals are look but don't touch tourism. 

These protests aren't about whining because we can't keep a snapper, or we can't keep cobia. They are a protest against what is going on at the highest levels of fisheries managment. They have essentially given themselves endless power to do whatever they please. They can manipulate whatever data they have available to push their own anti-fishing agendas (even catch and release because that results in mortality too). These people are smart and realize they can't just shut fishing down, but they can chip away at our rights to fish little by little. If nothing is done and everyone stands by twiddling their thumbs thinking it won't affect me, one day you will wake up and fisherman will be looked down upon like thieves and murders, instead of sportsmen. 

You don't have to support or denounce one specific closure or limit, but all of us should stand up and scream for proper due process. We should all demand sound science instead of failed peer reviewed garbage that is being shoved down our throats and insulting our intelligence. We should demand to at least be listened too. We should all be involved in the fisheries managment decisions instead of being pushed to the sidelines and told to shut up like we currently are.

We are the user group of fish, but somehow people who have never fished a day in their life, been on a boat, seen a redfish tailing, or touched a slimy catfish are making decisions for us. 

Again- people who come from ANTI FISHING organizations, who believe fishing is wrong, are making our fishing laws. Please don't support this. 

BTW once there are no offshore species to catch and keep, what do you think all of the meat fisherman are going to do with their hard earned $$? Buy a micro and join us on the flats! Then the assault on catch and release begins. 

Please all I ask is to get involved, do some research and protect a pass-time we all love. When you vote for public lieaders, vote for politicians who support our pass-time. Watch who is elected to the different fisheries councils in you areas and write letters in supports of pro recreational candidates. We need representation to protect our interests. 

All of this is not about keeping fish, it is about our rights as private citizens to access public resources and not be shut out based on lies. It is about our right to fish.


----------



## fm525 (Nov 9, 2009)

The link I posted won't work, just google sea kitten. They've got 7500 people to sign a petition and donate saying fishing is wrong and should be stopped. What do we have? A bunch of people who think it won't happen to me.


----------



## twitch (Mar 4, 2007)

Satflat the only thing you will get is apathy out of this crew. Solidarity is something they have no concept of.....


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Satflat the only thing you will get is apathy out of this crew. Solidarity is something they have no concept of.....


We've explained our side, you've explained yours. We can agree to disagree and move forward.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> Satflat the only thing you will get is apathy out of this crew. Solidarity is something they have no concept of.....


Listen junior, why don't you just take your ball and go home! Solidarity is all we are about, it's an entire wedsite dedicated to one segment of the boating population, duh :

You guys aren't telling us anything new, most of us keep up on this stuff and many of us are members of the CCA or other organizations who help protect our rights as well as maintain conservation. The problem is most of us don't agree with you, we want more regulations, not less, we want more law enforcement, not less........

The guys who have responded that don't agree with you have over 300 years of fishing and boating experience and have seen many regs come and go. They have also seen several species come and go and don't wish to see anymore vanish. I understand and respect your position, but I don't agree with it at all, and most here don't either. 

The thing is that being we are inshore fishermen we take conservation to heart because if we don't then our fisheries disappear quickly. I fished offshore for the last 19 years and I can tell you most offshore guys don't!


----------



## twitch (Mar 4, 2007)

> > Satflat the only thing you will get is apathy out of this crew. Solidarity is something they have no concept of.....
> 
> 
> Listen junior, why don't you just take your ball and go home! Solidarity is all we are about, it's an entire wedsite dedicated to one segment of the boating population, duh :
> ...


 ;DGood edit, not quite as inflammatory as the original post.


----------



## fm525 (Nov 9, 2009)

> > Satflat the only thing you will get is apathy out of this crew. Solidarity is something they have no concept of.....
> 
> 
> Listen junior, why don't you just take your ball and go home! Solidarity is all we are about, it's an entire wedsite dedicated to one segment of the boating population, duh :
> ...


I understand you want more regulation, and I can agree with you on that in some respect. Some fish actually do need better managing.

If you guys are all okay with anti-fishing groups controlling fishing from now on into the future there is nothing I can say except enjoy it while it lasts. Teach your kids to fish on the xbox. That will probably be the only place they will be able to fish when they are grown if these peope have their way and continue to take over fisheries managment. 

Inshore fishing is not exempt and will be targeted eventually. 

Everyone have a great saturday, I'm going fishing!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> > > Satflat the only thing you will get is apathy out of this crew. Solidarity is something they have no concept of.....
> >
> >
> > Listen junior, why don't you just take your ball and go home! Solidarity is all we are about, it's an entire wedsite dedicated to one segment of the boating population, duh :
> ...


Please release your catch....


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Am I the only one that believes that all of this interagency ocean policy task force bs is just a dumb ass government program created by the Obama camp to get a few of his buddies jobs during his term and will be gone completely the next time a republican is in office?  I mean seriously, if you think they are going to slowly enforce stricter laws regarding not being able to fish over the course of say 10 years then you are not very confident in your countryman.  I bet when clinton enacted the assault weapon ban you thought all of us would be carrying swiss army knives by 2011. were you one of those guys?


----------



## twitch (Mar 4, 2007)

> Am I the only one that believes that all of this interagency ocean policy task force bs is just a dumb ass government program created by the Obama camp to get a few of his buddies jobs during his term and will be gone completely the next time a republican is in office?  I mean seriously, if you think they are going to slowly enforce stricter laws regarding not being able to fish over the course of say 10 years then you are not very confident in your countryman.  I bet when clinton enacted the assault weapon ban you thought all of us would be carrying swiss army knives by 2011. were you one of those guys?


I would have agreed with you without a doubt several years ago.
I was born and raised on a barrier island off the coast of NC and have seen government stupidity in action over the past 5 or 6 years. We have lost access to some of the best surf fishing spots on the East coast thanks to some of the same groups already mentioned. (google Hatteras Island beach closures) We as fishermen were unprepared, unorganized, and underestimated the gravity of the situation at hand. So yea, I'm just a little gun shy of the whole whole hope and change crowd when it comes to excessive regulation. 

So yea, I guess this is me ;D


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

I hear ya man.  I'm not saying your wrong about their intentions and you brought up a good example with Hatteras because those guys up there are really passionate about their surf fishing.  But its a little tougher to change things (and keep them that way) on a federal level than a city, county, or state level. I don't trust the feds but I do trust that politicians will use anything they can as leverage for votes and all I can do is hope the guy on our side wins.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Personally, I think some of you are underestimating the lobbying power recreational fishing has. It's a multi billion dollar industry, especially when you throw in tourism. So to sugest that there is a remote chance of recreational fishing being banned or limited to a insane amount is just silly when you think about it. We're talking about all the large coperation (Bass Pro, Cabella's,etc.), all the guides and fishing boats, all the recreational fishermen, fishing product companies, a section of the boating population (microskiffs.com is an example of this), spearfishermen and lobsters (this now means dive shops who sell this gear), and states like Florida where tourism is a large part of the economy (which now means that resturants and stores that are in popular fishing detinations that cater to tourists). My point is it's a large backing, and because of this the idea of recreational fishing being outlawed is just infathomable.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Personally, I think some of you are underestimating the lobbying power recreational fishing has. It's a multi billion dollar industry, especially when you throw in tourism. So to sugest that there is a remote chance of recreational fishing being banned or limited to a insane amount is just silly when you think about it. We're talking about all the large coperation (Bass Pro, Cabella's,etc.), all the guides and fishing boats, all the recreational fishermen, fishing product companies, a section of the boating population (microskiffs.com is an example of this), spearfishermen and lobsters (this now means dive shops who sell this gear), and states like Florida where tourism is a large part of the economy (which now means that resturants and stores that are in popular fishing detinations that cater to tourists). My point is it's a large backing, and because of this the idea of recreational fishing being outlawed is just infathomable.


Well said


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> Well said


X2


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

x3


----------



## fm525 (Nov 9, 2009)

You guys all sound like me two years ago. "they won't close red snapper they're everywhere."

Then they tried to push through a closure of all offshore bottom fishing. 

There isn't a bottom fish you can catch in the gulf for 90% of the year. This has to eat big time into the pockets if the big companies you guys have named and we have heard a peep from them. 

Oh yeah I caught a couple nice trout yesterday, and I do release all of my I shore fish.


----------



## twitch (Mar 4, 2007)

O praeclarum custodem ovium lupum!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Twitch, wolves were domesticated over time and did in fact become very good protectors of sheep. Any more latin you care to google for no reason? 

Any chance we can let this topic die now that it is very much at a stale mate, and even the sites owner has weighed in at opposition to you guys?


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> BTW once there are no offshore species to catch and keep, what do you think all of the meat fisherman are going to do with their hard earned $$? Buy a micro and join us on the flats! Then the assault on catch and release begins.



More hogwash fear tactics.

Good luck unloading your offshore boat and offshore gear in this market.


----------

